# What is the best type of exercise for weight loss?



## Derek Wilson (Nov 4, 2019)

Walking! Walking! Simply walking!!!


Does it make your heart beat zoom up like crazy? Nope. Does it make you sweat like crazy? Nope? Will you build big rippling muscles? Nope. Will anyone be impressed when they see your walking ability? Nope.


So why is it the best then? Because it always works and you can do it for as little as 15?20 minutes per day and see results. And you could do it for 3 hours per day without destroying your feet, knees, back or will power. And it doesn?t require learning a special new skill, hiring a trainer, or buying certain equipment.


An overweight 5 year old might not be able to do all the exercises listed by others here (rope jumping, karate, etc.) but that kid can walk. And will probably even enjoy it. On the other end of the spectrum, an 85 year old who is overweight probably isn?t going to be able to dive into doing a lot of karate training, but he/she likely can go for a nice walk.


It?s a LIFETIME activity. Anyone who isn?t prevented from walking due to a disability can start right now. And they will probably be able to stick with the program.


It?s also one of the best way for top athletes to take off some extra fat, surprisingly. Top bodybuilders use simple walking to eliminate the final couple percentages points of fat on heir bodies just before competitions.


So it?s for everyone. And it works. Therefore, I say it?s number 1 by a mile. Which is a good distance to shoot for when you head out that door. Thanks!


----------

